# Benny (b1k86-DL) hat heute Geburtstag



## Rainer Hönle (29 Oktober 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag. 
Dies ist ja ein idealer Tag zum Feiern: schönes Wetter und ein langes Wochenende mit einer besonders langen Nacht zum Erholen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Benny,
ich wünsche dir zur deinem Geburtstag alles Gute, feier schön.

gruß Helmut


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (29 Oktober 2010)

Auch von mir nochmal alles Gute...  Lasset krachen Kollege :sm24:


----------



## Cerberus (29 Oktober 2010)

Von mir auch Alles Gute! :sm20:


----------



## Verpolt (29 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

Von mir ebenso Alles Gute zum Geburtstag

:sm2:   :sm20:


----------



## Bernhard Götz (29 Oktober 2010)

Hier schonmal Alles Gute Benny!

Den Rest dann bei der Feier


----------



## diabolo150973 (29 Oktober 2010)

Ich wünsche auch alles Gute!!!


:sm20:
Gruß,

dia


----------



## Pizza (29 Oktober 2010)

Hi Benny,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
:sm20:

Feier schön, genug Zeit zum ausnüchtern hast du ja.

Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns dann auf der Messe


----------



## Paule (29 Oktober 2010)

*Alles Gute*

Hi Benny, 

alles Gute zum Geburtstag. :sm20:

Und viel spaß beim feiern. :sm24:
Wirst ja morgen nicht wieder bei einem Vortrag Dein Schlafdefizit nachholen müssen.


----------



## b1k86-DL (29 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche! Die Vorfreude auf die Feier heute Abend steigt! 

Bis zur Messe würde ich sagen....

Ich trinke einen für Euch mit!

:sm24:

Viele Grüße Benjamin Kliegel


----------



## diabolo150973 (29 Oktober 2010)

b1k86-DL schrieb:


> Ich trinke einen für Euch mit!
> 
> :sm24:


 

Alter Geizknüppel! Was hälst Du davon uns allen auf der Messe einen auszugeben??? 

Bis dann,

dia


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 Oktober 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Alter Geizknüppel! Was hälst Du davon uns allen auf der Messe einen auszugeben???
> 
> Bis dann,
> 
> dia



Kommst Du denn? Bringst Du dann einen Simultanübersetzer (m/w) mit oder hast Du schon Erfahrung mit dem südlichen Dialekt (auch schwäbsich genannt)?


----------



## diabolo150973 (29 Oktober 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Kommst Du denn? Bringst Du dann einen Simultanübersetzer (m/w) mit oder hast Du schon Erfahrung mit dem südlichen Dialekt (auch schwäbsich genannt)?


 

Ich dachte, dass ab 3,5 Promille alle Menschen dieser Erde die selbe Sprache sprechen!?


Gruß,

dia


----------



## b1k86-DL (2 November 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Alter Geizknüppel! Was hälst Du davon uns allen auf der Messe einen auszugeben???
> 
> Bis dann,
> 
> dia




Hallo Diabolo,

geht klar. Einen Kasten Bier werd ich ausgeben. Jedoch erst nach einem Messetag (dann kann ich auch 1 oder 2 trinken). Sind alle eingeladen....einen gibts halt von mir.

Gruß Bkl


----------



## Verpolt (2 November 2010)

b1k86-DL schrieb:


> Hallo Diabolo,
> 
> geht klar. Einen Kasten Bier werd ich ausgeben. Jedoch erst nach einem Messetag (dann kann ich auch 1 oder 2 trinken). Sind alle eingeladen....einen gibts halt von mir.
> 
> Gruß Bkl






> Geändert von b1k86-DL (Heute um 12:13 Uhr)



Da stand Drei, ich habs gefühlt


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 November 2010)

*Einen *Kasten und *ALLE* eingeladen


----------



## b1k86-DL (2 November 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> *Einen *Kasten und *ALLE* eingeladen




Genau, alle die kommen für die steht ein Kasten Bier zur Verfügung! Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst! 

Gruß


----------



## diabolo150973 (2 November 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> *Einen *Kasten und *ALLE* eingeladen


 

Vielleicht kann er sich, aufgrund seines kleinen Gehalts, einfach nicht mehr leisten!? 

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (2 November 2010)

Von mir talürnich auch nachträglich:
(NEIN, ich bin NICHT nachtragend!)

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Burzldag.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (2 November 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Kommst Du denn? Bringst Du dann einen Simultanübersetzer (m/w) mit oder hast Du schon Erfahrung mit dem südlichen Dialekt (auch schwäbsich genannt)?



Ich bestätige hiermit, dass Herr Diabolo
Schwäbisch sowie Badisch auch unter schwierigsten
Umgebungsbedingungen einwandfrei versteht!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 November 2010)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Ich bestätige hiermit, dass Herr Diabolo
> Schwäbisch sowie Badisch auch unter schwierigsten
> Umgebungsbedingungen einwandfrei versteht!
> 
> ...


 
halt, halt du meinst wohl *nur* unter schwierigsten Umgebungsbedingungen,
ihr wollt uns nicht erzählen das ihr Nüchtern geblieben seit letztes WE


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 November 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann er sich, aufgrund seines kleinen Gehalts, einfach nicht mehr leisten!?
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> dia



Oder er will, dass sein Chef auch noch was springen lässt


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (2 November 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> halt, halt du meinst wohl *nur* unter schwierigsten Umgebungsbedingungen,
> ihr wollt uns nicht erzählen das ihr Nüchtern geblieben seit letztes WE



oder so... 
Nüchtern sind wir (zum glück) nicht geblieben. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## b1k86-DL (30 November 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Alter Geizknüppel! Was hälst Du davon uns allen auf der Messe einen auszugeben???
> 
> Bis dann,
> 
> dia



Hallo Dia,

jetzt haben wir es nichtmal geschafft ein Bier zusammen zu trinken! Werden wir nacholen....

Greetz Ben


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (1 Dezember 2010)

Der dia könnte ja nächstes Jahr zum Forumstreffen kommen... dann brauch es noch nicht mal nur eins sein :-D


----------

